# We have two questions for you smart members of SM



## JeremyandJeep (Jun 28, 2008)

How old does our pup, Julius, have to be before he can breed? Also our pup is born in Thailand, but is from a very good blood-line. We brought him over to Canada when we moved over. His Father and Gradmother (on his mothers side) are Thai champions and Julius is registered KCTH (Kennel Club of Thailand). The reason I refer to his Grandmother's record and not his mother is that she was never put on show as the owner, a friend of my wife, has retired from showing dogs. The question that my wife and I have is, can we get Julius registered with the CKC even thought he has no tattoo or microchip? We have only his registration paper from the KCTH. And if we can't get him registered with the CKC then will any breeders be interested in studding? :ThankYou:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Jeremy,

Your question about registration would best be answered by the Canadian Kennel Club. Give them a call. The phone number should be on their web site.

Cathy

[attachment=38668:smudge_d..._resized.jpg]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You won't find many advocates for breeding pets on this forum.
Unless a dog is show quality and the pedigree to go with him 
(that would be more than 2 champions) it isn't advisable to do
so. There are too many unknowns otherwise and the health of the pups could be in jeopardy. There are books out there with information on
breeding and what is appropriate. I have no idea what the 
age requirement is for Canada.


----------

